

The Black Hole sent a generation of sci-fi fans to hell - __david__
http://www.avclub.com/article/black-hole-sent-generation-sci-fi-fans-hell-207341

======
PeterWhittaker
Well, no, it didn't.

It might have sent a fraction of a generation of younger space opera fans to
hell, but the only place it sent sci-fi fans was mild depression at having
wasted their money on it.

I was 14. I think I'd discovered Asimov and Moorcock already, and Clark - not
sure - but I already knew the difference between real sci-fi, pop sci-fi, and
space opera (even though I don't think I knew that term until an Epic with a
"Sgt Rock Opera" segment a year or two later).

Anyone old enough to have grokked that difference was hugely disappointed - as
we were with most sci-fi films - and probably went back to watching Space 1999
reruns. So there were a few years worth of you scarred, but less than a
generation.

------
dalke
A lovely review. It also helps strengthen my understanding of why "The Black
Hole" sprang to mind when I watched the Dr. Who episodes 'The Impossible
Planet/The Satan Pit'

